

Ask HN: hacker day jobs in NYC? - starkfist

A few weeks ago I was bit by a bug of a personal project I feel I must finish before I die. However, it's 10:45 pm EST and I'm still in the office. If there is one thing I've learned in my somewhat ridiculous career as a startup engineer, it is that you don't have time to work on your own stuff when you are working for someone else's startup.<p>This is probably not a typical request for the type-A Hacker News crowd, but... Where do I find an easy job, suitable for a hacker? I would like to leave by 5pm. Part time would be even better.<p>You might ask why I don't just quit and have no job. That is a reasonable question, and I might do just that. However, I live in New York and I have to find a new apartment at the end of October. Such a feat is hard to accomplish without an employer, even if you have enough savings to live for a while.<p>Any tips would be appreciated.
======
brianbickell
A friend of mine successfully worked overnight at a hotel and played online
poker profitably. He worked the front desk and said that he rarely had to do
anything except be there. Seems like something like this would give you plenty
of time to work on your project.

------
sidmitra
This is not in direct response of your question but i compiled all the who's
hiring responses into Gdocs. Not sure if the job for you is there, but you
might find something interesting nonetheless.

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1Y...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1YS1B0Yk5hcGZxWXgxNkhzc3c&hl=en#)

------
joe_the_user
I hear the right security guard job can involve doing nothing but being there.
Bring your laptop and do your thing on company time. As long as you look up
once and while, you're OK. Not terribly well paid. The gigs most likely to
involve doing nothing are at night - but you'd be able to develop at the same
time.

